# How About An English Mod?



## crazy-mental (Mar 18, 2008)

i know you guys from over the water dont care.
but i think it would be handy if they was an english mod, to help out new english users.
i think its really hard when your new to growing, and everything is in american,"stores to buy ect...
plus when most of you guys over the water are in bed when its morning in england.
what do you say??rollitup???
btw, i dont want the post.
any views anyone?.


----------



## doobster2 (Mar 18, 2008)

While I am gratefull and appreciate all the help I have recieved from over the water it would be nice to have a UK mod that could answer our questions quicker rather than having to wait 12/24 hours for a response  (not that you guys are slow atm)

Just my thoughts tho


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 18, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/57863-how-comw-all-english-mods-2.html#post641321

Well nice hijack of the thread guys




Anyways I will say this, the reason the mods were let go because they set up a seed shop within rollitup. I have posted many times on this if you want you can search in the support forum and make requests forum for my long winded explanation, Skunk was left on probation and then he decided to really take it a step to far. *BTW I am not from Cali





If I can find a realiable person from the UK that does not want to turn this into a business I will gladly do it.* You can sell everything from drywall to lights JUST NOT SEEDS. *This is not an open invitation to pm or modship




I am not the only one who makes the descision.* This is how it goes

1) Me or the other mods feel that they are overburdened
2) Recomendations are made for new mod
3) The group as a whole votes on that person
4) Trial of the mod
5) Full status

Yes we voted on you caligrown




does it make you feel special

https://www.rollitup.org/support/57863-how-comw-all-english-mods-2.html#post641321


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 18, 2008)

why is there another thread on this? yall dont read.

starting numerous threads wont get it achieved....he has already said what needs to be done inorder to get a 'UK' mod. I dont understand why you want a UK mod. Mod and experience doesnt have shit to do with your location....

there are always other sites with more of an england influence


----------



## DWR (Mar 18, 2008)

ermmm can u tell me how the gramar is gona be corrected..

If a person doenst know how to form a sentence he's lost.

My spelling is prob. really bad ^^ but i think my gramar is correct 

peace...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 18, 2008)

?????????????????


----------



## doobster2 (Mar 18, 2008)

Aye there are more UK Orientated sites, but lets face RIU is a lot better than all of those the advice, people, and atmosphere on this site is unbeatable


----------



## ultranyte (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah, why are you on american forums when there are plenty of UK forums all over the place
I've read a few of them and some are even better then RIU.

Don't push your ways on us man!


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 18, 2008)

so do the mods take it in turns to stop up all night and day, for when people are on from other time zones?.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 18, 2008)

ultranyte said:


> Yeah, why are you on american forums when there are plenty of UK forums all over the place
> I've read a few of them and some are even better then RIU.
> 
> Don't push your ways on us man!


my ways?

tell me one and ill fuck off.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 18, 2008)

doobster2 said:


> Aye there are more UK Orientated sites, but lets face RIU is a lot better than all of those the advice, people, and atmosphere on this site is unbeatable


yes your right. rollitup is the best, but why cannot it be better, for every one.
it souldnt matter where you are from.
we all grow and talk about it on our p.c.'s.
not go for lunch like some on the site.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 18, 2008)

ill shut up now before i get banned.
isnt that how it goes?.


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 18, 2008)

yo...the mods arnt grow guru's..they just know about the site....if you brits need help rely on each other....peace az


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 18, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> yo...the mods arnt grow guru's..they just know about the site....if you brits need help rely on each other....peace az



cosign!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> i know you guys from over the water dont care.
> but i think it would be handy if they was an english mod, to help out new english users.
> i think its really hard when your new to growing, and everything is in american,"stores to buy ect...
> plus when most of you guys over the water are in bed when its morning in england.
> ...




please explain what this means....???????? i'd like to help.


----------



## email468 (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't think the mods job is to help you grow - if they do that is great! But i think their role is to enforce forum rules and answer or address any forum issues. And to make sure the site runs smoothly both people-wise and technical-wise. And considering how fast the site has grown, the amount of simultaneous users, the number of posts combined with how few mods there are - to be honest, I'm not sure how the mods keep up with everything.

it is a dirty, thankless, aggravating job with few if any perks (unless you abuse your powers and then it is fun but not very long-lasting).

I would like to see mods from all over the world and both sexes - not because of any time delays or area/sex-specific advice but to alleviate the work load for the current mods and also to introduce some new thoughts and cultures into the community.

Just my two cents from a former (NOT RIU) mod


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> I don't think the mods job is to help you grow - if they do that is great! But i think their role is to enforce forum rules and answer or address any forum issues. And to make sure the site runs smoothly both people-wise and technical-wise. And considering how fast the site has grown, the amount of simultaneous users, the number of posts combined with how few mods there are - to be honest, I'm not sure how the mods keep up with everything.
> 
> it is a dirty, thankless, aggravating job with few if any perks (unless you abuse your powers and then it is fun but not very long-lasting).
> 
> ...



they serve nothing but sausage at our mod meetings. i'd love a brownie.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 18, 2008)

and why does it matter if a mod can stay up past such and such time.


YOU GOT PLENTY OF MEMBERS who are on most of the day..... and if not there is always a PM (private message) feature.


i know members like myself, email468, filthlyfletch STAY helping, AT ANY given time or day!!! I could go on and on about how many members help the site with advice 24/7. why does it matter if its a mod or not?


----------



## email468 (Mar 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they serve nothing but sausage at our mod meetings. i'd love a brownie.


oh man you get sausage and have meetings!?!


----------



## email468 (Mar 18, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> and why does it matter if a mod can stay up past such and such time.
> 
> 
> YOU GOT PLENTY OF MEMBERS who are on most of the day..... and if not there is always a PM (private message) feature.
> ...


You know I agree with you LB - but it does make you feel special getting moderator attention. Combine that with the fact that our mods grow some great looking plants - who wouldn't want advice straight from them?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 18, 2008)

i agree with that as well.

and i have a problem with that. never voiced it b/c its not that serious. but a problem nonetheless.

i believe mods should have a login name different from casual browsing and 'patrolling' or 'managing behavior & conduct'. being admin and on the staff of a few other boards/forum we do the same thing to prevent members from accusing special treatment, targeting, selling dreams etc etc.

it kind of eliminates the oh well he banned me he disagreed with me! or he banned me b/c he knows im from NY and he's from the south, etc etc


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 18, 2008)

and also, i believe it is highly unfair, if not ungrateful.

im not sure of the mod list. but the mods i do see bust their ass! fdd2blk and caligrown put up with alot!!!

you got assholes that get banned for doing stupid/idiotic ignorant shit and expect to keep getting away with it. getting banned making multiple names.

dont forget, you got spamming members.

all kinds of shit. i think we should give at least a lil credit. when im logged on, i always see caligrown and fdd2blk ONLINE


----------



## email468 (Mar 18, 2008)

I was lucky (as a mod) in that my limited mod experience was with a HEAVILY moderated board - no bullshit was tolerated at all! And without going into detail, that was a very good policy for that forum. I tried moderating an unregulated board like this and found it very frustrating. I couldn't even imagine being a mod here - i mean as a member we can log off and walk away from the BS but as mod you have to wade in to see what the fuss is about and try to determine who, if anyone, should be reprimanded or thanked. 

great idea about a different "browsing" account for mods - you should share that with RIU!

I see fdd logged in all the time and caligrown too.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *crazy-mental*  
_i know you guys from over the water dont care._
_but i think it would be handy if they was an english mod, to help out new english users._
_i think its really hard when your new to growing, and everything is in american,"stores to buy ect..._
_plus when most of you guys over the water are in bed when its morning in england._
_what do you say??rollitup???_
_btw, i dont want the post._
_any views anyone?._
please explain what this means....???????? i'd like to help. 


what i meant is that, the shops, currency, measured amounts etc are different to what we use. 
We also dont have a Walmart!!!
and things are different, in the uk to the us.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 18, 2008)

It's not the mods job to give grow advice,but to administer the site. There are plenty of Brits on this forum who can give advice about local places to shop etc. However this site will always be North American(USA andCan.)biased, as we share things like common line voltages,so can use the same equipment,and I suspect we have the marjority of members. Personally I really enjoy having the UK members around.They have a slightly different point of view.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 19, 2008)

look the board is empty half of the day.
if people arnt on the board, answering questions, people will just go elsewere.

if i start a tread, sometimes it takes 6 hours before anyone answers it.
and its not just me.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 19, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> Originally Posted by *crazy-mental*
> _i know you guys from over the water dont care._
> _but i think it would be handy if they was an english mod, to help out new english users._
> _i think its really hard when your new to growing, and everything is in american,"stores to buy ect..._
> ...


 

faded
i have answered your question.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 19, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> faded
> i have answered your question.



as a mod it is NOT my job to help you grow. do you need a thread moved or a post deleted? that i can do. 


i have an issue with the first sentence of this thread............." i know you guys from over the water don't care."...............how dare you!!!


it's 2:18 am where i am. is your mod available? i'm up all night just for you.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 19, 2008)

ok man.
im sorry for being a dick.
but why should you have to stay up all night.
when someone else could do it?.
maybe from the uk.

just saying "i dont need help" right now, but when i started on this site, it was very overwhelming, cos everyone was american,.

i must say fdd, you do a good job either way. and caligrown too, ill shut up now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 19, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> ok man.
> im sorry for being a dick.
> but why should you have to stay up all night.
> when someone else could do it?.
> ...




i know you.  you're crazy mental. you do this once in awhile. your point is more than valid. if we had a disgruntled member who wanted to start a bunch of messed up threads now would be the time to do it. cali's ready for bed and i'm only awake because i over slept my nap. with skunk being gone now there are several hours where the boards are mod free. what i suggest is that someone start a thread in the "support" section, if they haven't already, then politely state the things i just said and any other concerns. you do have a very valid point that if approached correctly will be addressed. 


i didn't ask to be an american, it just happens when you're born here.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> as a mod it is NOT my job to help you grow. do you need a thread moved or a post deleted? that i can do.
> 
> 
> i have an issue with the first sentence of this thread............." i know you guys from over the water don't care."...............how dare you!!!
> ...


Yes sir I put in hours here...and I am willing to stay up and help people for the most part...I am here to help, and if I feel im capable of doing so I will.I do understand your point on the time difference though, it would be kind of weird for me to be on when you guys are cause it is kind of dead here...we are mostly asleep already here "over the water" but we dont discriminate against anyone from anyplace..I think the fact that the mods got banned for breaking the rules just shows that they didn't care enough about the other members that they helped day in and day out in Europe to just go with the flow because it would of been better for the site..I think rollitup and the other mods have a lot of patience with a lot of shit that goes on here...If someone gets banned, most of the time it was because of numerous problems on here mainly due to attacking other members, or being just plain ignorant and not following any of the rules...The only people I ban right off the bat are people that have already been banned and are trying to make 10 new names every day to get back on the site....anyone else ive banned has had more then enough chances to take care of the problem and move on without any action being taken against them...ok im tired of typing now and its late here "over the water" so i have to go to bed...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 19, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> Yes sir I put in hours here...and I am willing to stay up and help people for the most part...I am here to help, and if I feel im capable of doing so I will.I do understand you point on the time difference though, it would be kind of weird for me to be on when you guys are cause it is kind of dead here...we are mostly asleep already here "over the water" but we dont discriminate against anyone from anyplace..I think the fact that the mods got banned for breaking the rules just shows that they didn't care enough about the other members that they helped day in and day out in Europe to just go with the flow because it would of been better for the site..I think rollitup and the other mods have a lot of patience with a lot of shit that goes on here...If someone gets banned, most of the time it was because of numerous problems on here mainly due to attacking other members, or being just plain ignorant and not following any of the rules...The only people I ban right off the bat are people that have already been banned and are trying to make 10 new names every day to get back on the site....anyone else ive banned has had more then enough chances to take care of the problem and move on without any action being taken against them...ok im tired of typing now and its late here "over the water" so i have to go to bed...



"across the pond"


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 19, 2008)

idk i still dont understand....all around the world the plant need the same thing's...n-p-k,light,water,co2, an air....so as long as were talking the same lanuage i think we can help each other.....also as for having to wait 6 hours...ooo...sometimes questions go unawnsered for awhile....post qusstions befor you go to work or befor going to sleep that way there has been several hours that it has been up...peace az


----------



## Dats (Mar 19, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> my ways?
> 
> tell me one and ill fuck off.


 You know, like making us drink tea and driving on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 19, 2008)

Dats said:


> You know, like making us drink tea and driving on the wrong side of the road.



and what's the deal with boiled meat?


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey the last time I was in the UK I was impressed by how much the cooking had improved. Now if they only discover salads.....


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 19, 2008)

why cant the UK users help other UK users why does there need to be a UK mod, the only reason we would get a UK mod is to help police the UK users from getting out of hand.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 19, 2008)

YouTube - Blues Vs Villa 07/08 - Post Match

hooligans man, hooligans.


----------



## Dats (Mar 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Blues Vs Villa 07/08 - Post Match
> 
> hooligans man, hooligans.


 Funny shit.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 20, 2008)

ho yes us english that drink tea and have yellow theeth.
not like half the crazy fuckers in america.
im not slagging america, if i could live anywere it would be cali, for sure.
there is everything in one place.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Blues Vs Villa 07/08 - Post Match
> 
> hooligans man, hooligans.


 
yes my dad was in that vid.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 20, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> yes my dad was in that vid.


mine too...


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 20, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> mine too...


wonder how fdd came across the vid, wonder if fdd is or was ever a football hooligen?.


----------



## SnowWhite (Mar 21, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Blues Vs Villa 07/08 - Post Match
> 
> hooligans man, hooligans.


it's so embarrasing! and that is why I hate football/soccer - keeping it international  Apart from the fact it's a shit game played by overpaid wankers and then watched by even bigger wankers!

It's all about the Rugby for me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 21, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> wonder how fdd came across the vid, wonder if fdd is or was ever a football hooligen?.



if i were there, i'd be a hooligan.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 21, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> it's so embarrasing! and that is why I hate football/soccer - keeping it international  Apart from the fact it's a shit game played by overpaid wankers and then watched by even bigger wankers!
> 
> It's all about the Rugby for me.


here not all english like football, or shitty Rugby either.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 23, 2008)

wow...well that is real mature


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah , I meant that as a compliment too.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 23, 2008)

maybe we do need an english mod.


----------



## email468 (Mar 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe we do need an english mod.


LOL!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 24, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> thanks jim"SPAZ"
> the name and avitar say it all, lol.


Buy a sense of humor bro..


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 25, 2008)

The last thing ya want to do is give a English man some authority haha


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 26, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> what like g. bush lol lol lol lol lol lol



Exactly mann .........................

Tony brown nose blair had his face that far up bushs ass for a world wide status of authority , when he came out he wasin Alaska lol lol lol lol


----------



## Lacy (Mar 26, 2008)

_dittoThen we can ALL be HOOLIGANS!!!!!!!!_
_Luv the word._


email468 said:


> LOL!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 26, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> if i could i would end this thread.
> but im not an elite member.


PM rollitup or fdd, they can do it.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 26, 2008)

is he your friend? SHOOTOKILL???[/qu


Yea i no gordan brown is haha i wasent talkin about him lmao no need to wet your pants crazy balls ....... had is a small word with a big meaning ????? 

I live in the uk  lmao 

Look you not getting the MOD job no stop brown noising like tony blair looking power your not getting it lmao 

now dont be rude to me any more u had no reason to in the 1st place 

Ya also cant call bush a wanker if tony blair did the exact same thing but his reason was just and attempt to make brittian great again by doing a bit of brown noising haha
So looks like you stuck your foot in your gob but insulting the yanks an im not even a yank you crazy lil fooker haha 

keep er light


----------



## Lacy (Mar 27, 2008)

_Could one of the mods close this thread down._
_Crazy would like it closed but since he is not elite cannot do it._

_Thanks_


crazy-mental said:


> if i could i would end this thread.
> but im not an elite member.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

gimme five dollars.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 27, 2008)

WHat is the problem here


----------



## Lacy (Mar 27, 2008)

_Awwww. Mr. Fdd. _
_Come on now. _
_Please close this thread for crazy_


fdd2blk said:


> gimme five dollars.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 27, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> is he your friend? SHOOTOKILL???[/qu
> 
> 
> Yea i no gordan brown is haha i wasent talkin about him lmao no need to wet your pants crazy balls ....... had is a small word with a big meaning ?????
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Mar 27, 2008)

_chill chill crazy Relax. Everything is ok._


crazy-mental said:


> SHOOT2KILL66 said:
> 
> 
> > is he your friend? SHOOTOKILL???[/qu
> ...


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow i thought this thread was closed man , It looks a bit crusty round my place to have two buisnesses but i,ll play along lmao 

oK OK OK Chill mann it was you that got stuck into for badmouthing Tony brown nose 

And guess what man i dont live with my mom and i can wipe my own ass hows that for ya lmao 

you really are crazy mental man , 

smoke some weed


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> SHOOT2KILL66 said:
> 
> 
> > is he your friend? SHOOTOKILL???[/qu
> ...


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey fdd man if you want 2 join the hooligans cross the Alantic and I,ll get ya signed up its getting close to the 12th of july you could be in time for the riots haha


----------



## Lacy (Mar 27, 2008)

*Oh you guys. Come on now!!!!!*
*I like crazy. Don't pick on him. *


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

i honestly think they are pretty cool. i don't know why crazy-mental takes offense over EVERYTHING said. i thought we were all just having a stony time........YouTube - 55.000 CRAZY FANS JUMPING! GREAT ATMOSPHERE OF FENERBAHCE !!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

just to be there in that atmosphere......

YouTube - FENERBAHCE FANS - THOUSANDS CONFETTI ON AIR! ( MANIA )

YouTube - FENERBAHCE FANS - GO CRAZY IN STAND! ( AMAZING )

YouTube - The Best Fans in the World (Part 3, Chants)


----------



## Lacy (Mar 27, 2008)

*Thats not the point Mr. fdd. he just wants the thread closed and you won't do it.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Thats not the point Mr. fdd. he just wants the thread closed and you won't do it.*



he started it and continues to bad mouth everyone. i've tried 3 times to change the subject and he keeps coming back starting it up again. that's my point.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 27, 2008)

chill guys im only messing.lol


----------



## BryanG1983 (Mar 27, 2008)

Even better. A Scottish Mod!


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> crazy-mental said:
> 
> 
> > this may help you better understand.......Forum moderator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 27, 2008)

if i have money in a paypal account, "from money made from surveys paid into a p.pal acc. by them"
would that be ok to pay up as a E.member?.
dont know how it really works"fdd?"


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 27, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Oh you guys. Come on now!!!!!*
> *I like crazy. Don't pick on him. *


lacy
thanks for steping in to my rescue.
im a big boy
and these guys are ok.
like i said im only messing.
and i think these guy also dont take things too seriously
i hope.

i like this forum and wouldnt want to leave
even though they are lots of english sites
but there up there own asses"if you know what i mean"
this site is chilled.
and ill stop being stupid cos i dont want to get banned.
sorry
fdd, shoot2kill and jimspaz.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

dude, i'd never ban you. people BEG me to ban them and i just laugh. i hope i didn't offend you. i was just playing. i do understand where you are coming from. we have always had an english mod. well for a long time anyway. then we lost 2. your request is justified. 


do they have mayonnaise over there yet? a friend went over years ago and she was trippin' because in london they had no "real" mayo. i'm not clowning, just wondering. 

my kid and i loved to watch these shows.....YouTube - Wallace & Gromit - Wrong Trousers promo


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

i think this one was my favorite.........YouTube - Wallace and Gromit - A grand day out excerpt
they went to the moon in a homemade rocket to get the cheese. lol


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 27, 2008)

if only things were as simple as that.
wallace and gromit
funny animation
they is another the grand day out.
the kids like them, as do i.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i honestly think they are pretty cool. i don't know why crazy-mental takes offense over EVERYTHING said. i thought we were all just having a stony time........YouTube - 55.000 CRAZY FANS JUMPING! GREAT ATMOSPHERE OF FENERBAHCE !!


isnt it like that at american football.
in england they is only hooligens at football.
you would think the fighting would be the rugby fans.
after all rugby is like american football but without the padding.
have you seen the damage those rugby players have to there faces and bodys"califlower ears lol.
you would think cos rugby is a ruffer sport than football.
it would be the rugby fans kicking off.
but most rugby players and fans are from universitys etc..


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> isnt it like that at american football.
> in england they is only hooligens at football.
> you would think the fighting would be the rugby fans.
> after all rugby is like american football but without the padding.
> ...


we're to drunk and lazy to get that involved........

YouTube - Strange football fan behavior. WTF?!


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 27, 2008)

look what rugby does to there ears, when there in there scrums.





in the bedroom these guys dont use cream/melted chocolate/etc.
they put melted fundoo cheese on there ears for there women to like off.
califlower cheese treat.lol


----------



## shamegame (Mar 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> we're to drunk and lazy to get that involved........
> 
> YouTube - Strange football fan behavior. WTF?!


 
Ever been to a raiders game? It's craziness. I saw my life flash before my eyes...and that was just during the walk through the parking lot up to the stadium


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 27, 2008)

so is there gangs ass. with american football?
and rounders"i mean baseball.?.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

looks pretty scary.......YouTube - Black hole


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 27, 2008)

i'm really not that scared.....YouTube - RAIDER NATION TAILGATE
or maybe i am.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 27, 2008)

_Awww crazy. I am so proud of you._
_Good man._


crazy-mental said:


> lacy
> thanks for steping in to my rescue.
> im a big boy
> and these guys are ok.
> ...


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> looks pretty scary.......YouTube - Black hole


they just look like a load of bikers, where is the hooliganisum?.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 27, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm really not that scared.....YouTube - RAIDER NATION TAILGATE
> or maybe i am.


wondered were the clothing line came from.
never knew.
learn somthing new every day.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 27, 2008)

Cheers crazy mental you have my respect now i dident mean any thing eather just messing you about man ..... peaceeeeeeee 

As for the uk football hooligans they all fell in love with each other once XTC and raves came haha ,, 
Now days Its just mindless thugs now running hovock were adults be afraid to go out 

The Russians our the football hooligans now YouTube - Russian Hooligans

Or else just check out the north of Ireland were its a way of life lmao http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oV4GBOdAlHY gotta love them  crazy fckers


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey thats cool CM .It'sall in fun...


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 28, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> Cheers crazy mental you have my respect now i dident mean any thing eather just messing you about man ..... peaceeeeeeee
> 
> As for the uk football hooligans they all fell in love with each other once XTC and raves came haha ,,
> Now days Its just mindless thugs now running hovock were adults be afraid to go out
> ...


yes your right mate."are you my mate now?"
yes fooball hooligans died a death when raving came out, and like you said, 
its just the stragglers now, with nothing else to do on a sat afternoon.
"leeds service crew and the bradford ointment"
were the local football gangs, in the 80's.
when i started taking pills in 88"back in the day." 
going all over the country on a friday and saturday"love doves" seemed better than fighting and drinking strong larger etc...

after people started going to raves, 
all the lads were to tied to goto football cos they were all coming down
if you know what i mean,


ive seen the football violence on tv
the russians but esp the polish, it seems like they is nothing else to do"there.lol.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 28, 2008)

*and all ends well.*
*gotta LOVE when that happens*


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 28, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> yes your right mate."are you my mate now?"
> if you know what i mean,
> 
> ive seen the football violence on tv
> the russians but esp the polish, it seems like they is nothing else to do"there.lol.


Yea loved them doves too crazy  a bit to much haha 
Yea we are cool man i was never at any trouble with you in the 1st place i thought it was just a joke 
yea were mates 

It was never my thing thou, i just love watching football im not a hooligan haha my team dont have hooligans they get welcomed in all countrys they play except the other side of there own city 
Its old firm day on Saturday its worth a watch 

And them polish and russians are just crazy they have brain washed them self with english football hooligan videos from the 1980,s even the gerrys are up to it DM.s and skin heads lol 

Mybe the gorverment made the love dove to stop all the madness  Every thing just calmed down for 15 years in england scotland ireland and wales now its gone its crazy again with the new generation high on cheap coke and cheap alcohol ..... 

Keep it cool c.m  cheers


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cm I also know what you ment at the start of this thread i look at some of the DIY stuff and would love to make something then i get to the parts needed , its like wtf were am i ment to get all this names different and made different ,

I think we just need more people from this side of the world for some info needed to do with shops and stores other than that theres plenty of Pro growers to get the info needed of 

s2k.....


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 28, 2008)

yes it was all lowers and radio shack and WALLMART fucking town in a supermarket.
we have asda but it no where near a big.
my girlfriends been over there and they sell fucking cars in the super market.

like im saying you can get what you need from 1 store over there.
we have b&q and morrisons.
i have to get all my stuff from online or diy it.
but after looking around in my area
they is a hydro shop, but fuck its expensive.


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 28, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *and all ends well.*
> *gotta LOVE when that happens*


some people can take a joke, and these guys can.
its only fun.
everyone different, some more anoying than others"me"


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 29, 2008)

I have no idea what was going on in this thread?


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 29, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> I have no idea what was going on in this thread?


read it then f.f.


----------



## Cheese x Kush (Mar 29, 2008)

B & Q is are Wallmart ...And the best hydro shop in the uk is Pound City , and every thing is a pound , its just cheesy quaver Dude ........


----------



## crazy-mental (Mar 29, 2008)

Cheese x Kush said:


> B & Q is are Wallmart ...And the best hydro shop in the uk is Pound City , and every thing is a pound , its just cheesy quaver Dude ........


 
too true.

im always in them £1 shops, buying crap i dont need, but its great.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 12, 2008)

I think that we should have mods from diffrent countrys around the world because if there's a problum then we can have a better responce time on that problum

I am from Canada BC so right now it is 12:22pm


----------



## Lacy (Apr 13, 2008)

_Hey Crazymental??????_

_Where did you go buddy?????_

_Hey everyone is different! Thats right. Some more annoying than others But gee Crazy......I'm by far the most annoying one here _
_You can't own that title dear Its all MINE!!!!!!!!!!!_

_I don't do it on purpose. It just comes naturally._

_Now get your butt back here_



crazy-mental said:


> some people can take a joke, and these guys can.
> its only fun.
> everyone different, some more anoying than others"me"


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 13, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> I have no idea what was going on in this thread?


I hear you dude ?


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

Lacy - sorry to break the bad news to you - but you are not even close to being the most annoying person. not even in the top hundred 

here are some pointers for the future though...
1 ) offer bad advice... always
2 ) always "one-up" anyone else posting
3 ) hi-jack threads towards what you want to talk about
4 ) never accept anyone elses way may work as well or (gasp) even better than the way you do it
5 ) heatedly argue about mundane things (one of my personal faves)
6 ) be hostile
7 ) be condescending
8 ) be hostilely condescending or condescendingly hostile - your choice
9 ) never admit you're wrong (cause you never are)
10 ) never rep anyone
11 ) create a new account to be a complete ass-face without bringing down any wrath
12 ) never, ever show your grow but give advice on how to grow 50 or more plants and brag about all your grows (that are never shown) on every post.


that should get you started 



Lacy said:


> _Hey Crazymental??????_
> 
> _Where did you go buddy?????_
> 
> ...


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 13, 2008)

Well I would love to post pics but can't. The computer I use lost that program in a reformat. To post that boat pic in my sig line I had it scanned on another computer and e-mailed to me,can't be doing that for a journal. When I get the program reinstalled I will be posting pics of my grows. I do realize it wasn't me you were talking about e-mail but still thought I should explain why I never post pics,I just can't right now.


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Well I would love to post pics but can't. The computer I use lost that program in a reformat. To post that boat pic in my sig line I had it scanned on another computer and e-mailed to me,can't be doing that for a journal. When I get the program reinstalled I will be posting pics of my grows. I do realize it wasn't me you were talking about e-mail but still thought I should explain why I never post pics,I just can't right now.


to be honest - i was just trying to be funny and you are right - i had no one (other than myself for some of them) in mind when i wrote that.


----------



## Cheese x Kush (Apr 13, 2008)

email468 said:


> to be honest - i was just trying to be funny and you are right - i had no one (other than myself for some of them) in mind when i wrote that.


Hahaz i was going to say that you broke half of them just by posting that , Thats me joined the list now to i guess ,llol
I do mod for croatia if its going btw


----------



## crazy-mental (Apr 13, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Hey Crazymental??????_
> 
> _Where did you go buddy?????_
> 
> ...


hows it going, just been on a short break.


----------



## crazy-mental (Apr 13, 2008)

also been busy looking after the new puppys.View attachment 101148



View attachment 101150

View attachment 101151


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 13, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> also been busy looking after the new puppys.View attachment 101148
> 
> View attachment 101149
> 
> ...



how cute is that? 

i love puppies.


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

Cheese x Kush said:


> Hahaz i was going to say that you broke half of them just by posting that


guilty as charged


----------



## edux10 (Apr 13, 2008)

That shirt you are wearing in the puppy pictures looks all euro!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 14, 2008)

_Ahh email.  I'm not???Thanks!_

_I'll go through them and check them off to compare_

_1/ always offer bad advice....nah thats just nasty/can't do that._
_2/ always one up anyone else's posts. OH! Be the one-up guy. Yeah Hubby has told me about them. Once in a while when in a cheeky mood I might._
_3/ Hyjack threads....ok guilty as charged..I'm bad for that _
_4/ never accpet anyone else';s way? How would I learn anything_
_5/ heatedly argue over mundane things....um...ok ..mundane??? I can heatedly argue. I can be quite argumentative but only temporarily. I nEVER hold grudges. _
_6/ be hostile....occassionally but very rarely_
_7/ be condescenting....um....yeah...that sounds like me too....I'm not doing good here on this check list _
_8/ is sort of the same as 7_
_9/ never admit I'm wrong....I always admit when i am wrong  check very honest person here_
_10 / I am always repping people _
_11/ create a new account???? never!!! This is my only account here ever ....that is cowardly and lame_
_12/ Am always showing my grow and pics of what i am up too. I only offer advice when I am either asked or feel the need to reply._

_OK so I'm annoying but not as annoying as I think I am? _
_I'm not totally convinced but thanks for the list. It was certainly food for thought. Yeah I guess there are more annoying people here than me. _

_This probably shouldn't make me smile but it does._

_Thanks email. That was enlightening. _


email468 said:


> Lacy - sorry to break the bad news to you - but you are not even close to being the most annoying person. not even in the top hundred
> 
> here are some pointers for the future though...
> 1 ) offer bad advice... always
> ...


----------



## crazy-mental (Apr 19, 2008)

edux10 said:


> That shirt you are wearing in the puppy pictures looks all euro!


ive got big tits tooo.

its my wife stupid.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 19, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> ive got big tits tooo.
> 
> its my wife stupid.



dumb sons a bitches. lol


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 19, 2008)

*1 )* *offer bad advice...* 
I don't have a heart to do that to some one

*2 ) always "one-up" anyone else posting*
I have no idea what that meens

*3 ) hi-jack threads towards what you want to talk about*
not that I know of

*4 ) never accept anyone elses way may work as well or (gasp) even better than the way you do it*
I watched a friend take some clones and now I took my own about 27 of them

*5 ) heatedly argue about mundane things (one of my personal faves)*
I try not to get into any argues because people have their own likes and disslikes and what not

*6 ) be hostile*
no

*7 ) be condescending*
not that I know of

*8 ) be hostilely condescending or condescendingly hostile - your choice*
nop

*9 ) never admit you're wrong (cause you never are)*
if I'm wrong I know it then I admit that I'm wrong

*10 ) never rep anyone*
I rep people

*11 ) create a new account to be a complete ass-face without bringing down any wrath*
no

*12 ) never, ever show your grow but give advice on how to grow 50 or more plants and brag about all your grows (that are never shown) on every post.*
I have 2 journals and one of them I'm hopeing to enter into the Journal contest


----------



## email468 (Apr 19, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> *1 )* *offer bad advice...*
> I don't have a heart to do that to some one
> 
> *2 ) always "one-up" anyone else posting*
> ...


It was a joke folks!


----------



## KANDI (Apr 19, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> i know you guys from over the water dont care.
> but i think it would be handy if they was an english mod, to help out new english users.
> i think its really hard when your new to growing, and everything is in american,"stores to buy ect...
> plus when most of you guys over the water are in bed when its morning in england.
> ...


I agree totally , it is a tad confusing.. 

especially when people say go to walmart... huh? where? 
you mean b&q?

+ kief= pollen/crystals

An english mod is not needed, maybe us brits should either put (uk) in our location. Or (uk) in our posts.

Is it the footy ???
Is that why you lot think us brits are bad ..??
I hate hooligans (& footy too).. and I also hate the embarrassing shit our uk citizens do... we not all like that honest ..

We need either a UK board (but that just singles us out)
Or we can get together and make a post explaining the differences like an appendix)


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 20, 2008)

KANDI said:


> I agree totally , it is a tad confusing..
> 
> especially when people say go to walmart... huh? where?
> you mean b&q?
> ...




i like the appendix idea. even if it's just for fun. i think a "share your culture" thread would be kinda cool. simple things like what you had for dinner can become very interesting. this is the WORLD WIDE WEB.


----------



## KANDI (Apr 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i like the appendix idea. even if it's just for fun. i think a "share your culture" thread would be kinda cool. simple things like what you had for dinner can become very interesting. this is the WORLD WIDE WEB.


You see that's a start as we call "dinner" what you call lunch (12.00)

and our "tea" is your dinner ...lol (5.00) tea time !!!!!

and my occupation is a dinner lady ... but i serve lunch... lol 
(hmmm too much information ...)


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 20, 2008)

KANDI said:


> You see that's a start as we call "dinner" what you call lunch (12.00)
> 
> and our "tea" is your dinner ...lol (5.00) tea time !!!!!
> 
> ...


what if i have eggs at 10pm? 

and we do time like this 10:00 pm. two dots.


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what if i have eggs at 10pm?


That would be supper!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_Hello dinner lady. _
_My name is Lacy and I am a weed farmer. _


KANDI said:


> You see that's a start as we call "dinner" what you call lunch (12.00)
> 
> and our "tea" is your dinner ...lol (5.00) tea time !!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_Then you would be eating eggs at the wrong time. _


fdd2blk said:


> what if i have eggs at 10pm?
> 
> and we do time like this 10:00 pm. two dots.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Then you would be eating eggs at the wrong time. _


Now Lacy, fdd can eat his eggs whenever he wants to. It's a nominally free country after all...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_Yes I know he can but Jimmy darrrr-ling. I ENJOY giving Mr. Fdd a hard time _

_It makes my day_


jimmyspaz said:


> Now Lacy, fdd can eat his eggs whenever he wants to. It's a nominally free country after all...


----------



## KANDI (Apr 20, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what if i have eggs at 10pm?


I suggest opening the window before you light one up in the morning ...



Lacy said:


> _Hello dinner lady. _
> _My name is Lacy and I am a weed farmer. _


Hello Weed Farmer Lady 
I am dinner lady .. lol oh and domestic godess ...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_Oh yes. 'Domestic Goddess' but of course. _
_I'm that too_


KANDI said:


> I suggest opening the window before you light one up in the morning ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 20, 2008)

i guess that makes me a domestic GOD. lol


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 20, 2008)

KANDI said:


> You see that's a start as we call "dinner" what you call lunch (12.00)
> 
> and our "tea" is your dinner ...lol (5.00) tea time !!!!!
> 
> ...


Pics please Kandi


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 20, 2008)

I enjoy eggs any time of the day

and I am a Hearb grower


----------



## Lacy (Apr 20, 2008)

_Damn. It does too_

_Now I'm lost for words._


fdd2blk said:


> i guess that makes me a domestic GOD. lol


----------



## kg1203 (Apr 21, 2008)

same 4 us irish heads


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 21, 2008)

This is FASCINATING in that some appear to believe that site admins actually owe people a response within a certain period of time, or.. something. Hrm. 

Oh, and to you eggies, any time is a good time for PIE. I posted that on one of my motorcycle forums and they deleted my post.  
To that end (the any time = good time for pie) I made my father-in-law a strawberry-banana cream cake for his birthday, and DAMN if I do say, I am an AWESOME cook! I can feel the fat forming just thinking about it.


----------



## crazy-mental (Apr 24, 2008)

im soooo glad i started this thread.
world unity.
its now 10.55 am in england, and im having scrambled eggs and toast."breakfast/lunch= brunch.lol
more like a house husbands stoners breakfast.
wish i had a dinner lady, cos my wife doesnt/cannot cook at all, its that bad even the dogs wont eat her cooking.
bad.


----------



## crazy-mental (Apr 24, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> This is FASCINATING in that some appear to believe that site admins actually owe people a response within a certain period of time, or.. something. Hrm.
> 
> Oh, and to you eggies, any time is a good time for PIE. I posted that on one of my motorcycle forums and they deleted my post.
> To that end (the any time = good time for pie) I made my father-in-law a strawberry-banana cream cake for his birthday, and DAMN if I do say, I am an AWESOME cook! I can feel the fat forming just thinking about it.


motorbikes?
is that a new strain?.
the weed that gets you were you want to be, in seconds.


----------



## KANDI (Apr 24, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> I enjoy eggs any time of the day
> 
> and I am a Hearb grower


does basil, corriander, rocket count as herb farmer? I grow them too in my closet... hehe


----------



## Seamaiden (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes! They ALL count! Send me your rocket, please, I'm on a diet. My husband requests the coriander (a.k.a. cilantro out here). 

Anyone ever hear the Toast Song? 
YouTube - The Toast Song YEAH TOAST!!!



crazy-mental said:


> motorbikes?
> is that a new strain?.
> the weed that gets you were you want to be, in seconds.


The motorbikes are legal, fully. And mine gets about 50mpg (don't seem to be able to bump that up any further... I guess I like twisting the throttle a bit too much  ). Look at the piccie in my sig, or go to my profile to see my scoot.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 17, 2008)

toast song?.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 17, 2008)

Click the link.


----------



## Arrid (Jul 9, 2008)

What the hell?

Breakfast, lunch, dinner.

Eggs?

Toast songs?

I prefer crumpets.


----------



## dannyking (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe a uk mod is asking a bt much but it would be great if we irish and uk growers could have our own sub category or section where we could talk in celcius etc... post links, events.


----------



## crazy-mental (Oct 12, 2008)

yes that would be great.

outdoor section
and even to be in the same time zone.
when i use this site most of the other users are asleep in bed.

come on mr rollitup.
you could just do a sub section and see how it goes?.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> yes that would be great.
> 
> outdoor section
> and even to be in the same time zone.
> ...


i'm here. 

24 different forums for each time zone?


----------



## Arrid (Oct 12, 2008)

i can haz english modZ?


lol.

Funny. xD


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2008)

Arrid said:


> i can haz english modZ?
> 
> 
> lol.
> ...


you can't find a cute kitty pic for that?


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 12, 2008)

We have had 2 English mods, and they went greedy on us. As for the Celsius the board is located in Canada so take over as you will Celsius is fine with us. However as it stands 80% of our market lies in the US.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 12, 2008)

And for you english guys you can change your timezone in your My Rollitup under options.


----------



## Arrid (Oct 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you can't find a cute kitty pic for that?



Hahah i made two, just for the lulz


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2008)

Arrid said:


> Hahah i made two, just for the lulz




my wife is working on a few while i type this. 

hella funny.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2008)

this one's mine.


----------



## dannyking (Oct 12, 2008)

404 Error


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2008)

my wife's, ..........


----------



## Arrid (Oct 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my wife's, .......... View attachment 215504



LMFAO!

That is better than mine hands down, i love that manic smile!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2008)

got another one from my wife, ........


----------



## Arrid (Oct 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> got another one from my wife, ........ View attachment 215598


hahaha!!!

i'm gonna have to go and do some more heheh


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 12, 2008)

I think Mrs. Fdd wins


----------



## crazy-mental (Oct 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm here.
> 
> 24 different forums for each time zone?


 
your funny fdd.

you say you dont ever have time to answer peoples posts when they are asking for advice now and then.
i know its not your job,.but you have time to post kitty pics, but not to give a little advice.
people ask you because you clearly know your stuff.
thats why i and others ask you advice.


lets post animal pics.
what you do have time for.

here are some pics of my stud dog, doing his stuff.


----------



## crazy-mental (Oct 14, 2008)

rollitup said:


> And for you english guys you can change your timezone in your My Rollitup under options.


 
all i thought would be best is just to have an english section.
we are not asking for an english mod.

maybe more people might subscribe, if the board wasnt as emptyin the english daytime.

just a thought..

i have recomended lots of people to this site.
and when i ask them if they joined they say yes but the site was very quiet.

like someone said, maybe they should just do one!!!! and join an english site?.


----------



## crazy-mental (Oct 14, 2008)

rollitup said:


> And for you english guys you can change your timezone in your My Rollitup under options.


 
change timezone?.

dont understand


----------



## Arrid (Oct 14, 2008)

If you go into "my rollitup" i think it's on the "edit options" page.
You can change the time zone so it's set to GMT instead of american.

As for a UK part of the forum..
I'm not sure..
I mean, once we have a UK part.. the UK people won't post anywhere else..

You'd still need a mod for it too, and An American mod for a UK part of the forum??

lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> your funny fdd.
> 
> you say you dont ever have time to answer peoples posts when they are asking for advice now and then.
> i know its not your job,.but you have time to post kitty pics, but not to give a little advice.
> ...




















everything i know i have posted at least 100 times. do you have time to use the search function?



mods are NOT here to help you grow!!!!!!


----------



## DWR (Oct 14, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> everything i know i have posted at least 100 times. do you have time to use the search function?
> 
> 
> 
> mods are NOT here to help you grow!!!!!!




but u are  


jking man !



ahh, i'll get my coat ............


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 15, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> you say you dont ever have time to answer peoples posts when they are asking for advice now and then.
> i know its not your job,.but you have time to post kitty pics, but not to give a little advice.


I can't believe you had the nerve to say that


----------



## Arrid (Oct 15, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I can't believe you had the nerve to say that


----------

